# Live skull one amazing band, kinda sound like chinese melody and atonalism blend in



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Song like jerking the light one amazing track on Bringning home the bait album and a n incredible bonus live track on re---issue.and cloud one song onthe album of same title.
I like the shimmering
glitterring symbiosis of dual guitar psychedelia guitar laden punk band whit a chinese drummer james lo wwho was one of the st drummer i heard, simple method but straight forward and the bass always groovy and relentless.

What a wonderfull band of the big apple.

:tiphat:

Nothing in this world sound like like skull,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Way cool .


----------

